# "A Comparison of Dispensationalism and Covenant Theology" by Richard Belcher



## Ed B (Mar 15, 2012)

I just finished reading "A Comparison of Dispensationalism and Covenant Theology" by Richard Belcher on my kindle. The booklet is only three chapters and a very short conclusion so it was a very fast read. I did a search on Richard Belcher in the Puritan Board forums but didn’t find mention of this book. Amazon shows it to be only very recently available through them. I am curious if anyone here is familiar with this booklet and whether you can recommended this and the author for a high level explanation of not only the differences between the two systems, but more particularly for his high level explanation of Covenant theology? 

Thanks

Ed Belding


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 15, 2012)

Richard Belcher is a 5 point Calvinist Southern Baptist. As best I recall he does not embrace dispensationalism. His presentation of Covenant theology would, I presume be of the kind that The London Baptist Confession Signers held.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 15, 2012)

If you are referring to the Dr. Richard Belcher I am familiar with he is a 1689 Confessional Baptist. I highly recommend his theological novels and books.


----------



## Ed B (Mar 15, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> Richard Belcher is a 5 point Calvinist Southern Baptist. As best I recall he does not embrace dispensationalism. His presentation of Covenant theology would, I presume be of the kind that The London Baptist Confession Signers held.



Thanks Bob

While he tries to be objective in comparing the two systems it becomes very clear that he holds to Covenant theology. He never comes out and says it but his enthusiasm for Covenant theology comes through as he gives his explanations and comparisons. 

Ed

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------




PuritanCovenanter said:


> If you are referring to the Dr. Richard Belcher I am familiar with he is a 1689 Confessional Baptist. I highly recommend his theological novels and books.



Yes, that is the one. 

Thank you

Ed


----------

